# Specialized Hospital kitchen



## dreamcatcher (Feb 4, 2012)

I would like to know what would be the required equippents both machinery and utensils and also other fixed equipment required in a hospital kitchen serving 20 patients a day in their beds meaning it would serve at least 60 meals per day?


----------

